# New here



## Homer (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey everyone I am just getting started this year. I can't wait to use all of the resources here to help me along.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Homer - you'll find no shortage of resources here!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcoem to Haunt Forum Homer! Doh!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...DOH ....welcome Homer.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Things are pretty busy around here so jump right in.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome, aboard. Since you like building stuff...you've certainly come to the right place. Like hedg12 said, no shortage here of resources and inspiration for things to build. The only real shortages seem to be time and storage...hope you got a BIG garage.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Homer!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome! You will love it here. I know I do!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Fresh haunt layouts! your yard is a blank canvass waiting for your haunted brush strokes!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------

